# Finally figured it out.



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

My main issue is feeling very aware that I am alive, feeling disconnected, and feeling trapped and plain. Everything else is caused by anxiety, which is a separate issue and can be dealt with as it arises.

My panicky feeling? Don't deep-think.

Obsessing over my DP? Calm down.

By using grounding techniques and distraction, I can slowly get rid of the first paragraph. THIS is my issue, and I am finally feeling better.

Take Care, more updates to come.

-Dominick


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

What do you use for grounding techniques and distraction?


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

I have yet to find out more grounding tequniques besides distraction. But as distraction, I hang out with my friends, watch funny movies, and go to my after-school practices.


----------



## Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

I find it very difficult to ground, can you give me some advise ore techniques?


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

One thing that may help is to stop posting so many threads on symptoms.

You have DP - yes it sucks. Take all of it in, embrace it.. Don't look at it as something to fix, just live with it and you will see improvement.


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

coogi1 said:


> One thing that may help is to stop posting so many threads on symptoms.
> 
> You have DP - yes it sucks. Take all of it in, embrace it.. Don't look at it as something to fix, just live with it and you will see improvement.


Its a little hard to live with when you have a panic attack at every moment realizing that you are "alive", and then another panic attack because you are freaked out over the fact that you had a panic attack because you realized that you are "alive".


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

59Ballons said:


> Its a little hard to live with when you have a panic attack at every moment realizing that you are "alive", and then another panic attack because you are freaked out over the fact that you had a panic attack because you realized that you are "alive".


Yeah I know - I've had this for 4 years.. Its only within the last year that I really tried to stop caring about it, and it does help a lot.. It takes a bit to get used to, but if you just keep on accepting that this is temporary and embrace it, it gets a lot better. Just think every time you make a post about some kind of symptom or worrying about how long you will have it, your giving into to the anxious thoughts of it, which in turn makes it worse.


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

coogi1 said:


> Yeah I know - I've had this for 4 years.. Its only within the last year that I really tried to stop caring about it, and it does help a lot.. It takes a bit to get used to, but if you just keep on accepting that this is temporary and embrace it, it gets a lot better. Just think every time you make a post about some kind of symptom or worrying about how long you will have it, your giving into to the anxious thoughts of it, which in turn makes it worse.


Thanks. I just have another thing I want to say. I have been feeling much better these past two days. I have gone to school and that has been such a healthy distraction that I can come home and feel *relatively* okay.

I just still feel this weird feeling. It's like I "know something now". Like life is all pointless now and I'm just living a lie. I felt super alive and also super trapped and now I feel like life will never be the same.

This, like other things, goes away when I'm distracted. But I often either start thinking about the past few months and my hellish ordeal, and all of a sudden I'll remember, oh yeah!! And bam I feel super alive again.

Also, I will feel super dread and very trapped when I suddenly think about how "life is pointless and I'm just living a lie."

But at least I have been feeling better.


----------

